# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Cfare rryme muzikore preferoni ?

## dordi1

nuk eshte puna qe te krijojme nje sondazh te ri? por vetem te kuptojme me mire se ku arrijne shijet tona muzikore..
...sepse thone; qe edhe lulet rriten me mire me  Mozart!


...ja, une personalisht, pelqeva shume fillimisht: Deep Purple, dhe me to u edukova qe i vogel.
e pa nevojshme te them qe nuk ka krijim te ketij grupi legjendar qe te mos e kem degjuar..


por tani me pelqen shume muzika elektronike, qe gjithashtu, eshte krijim britanik; Paul Oakenfold , Sasha, John Digweed, si edhe gjermani Paul Van Dyk me hollandezin, Tiesto, te ngrejne peshe shpirterisht!!!


a eshte muzika pjese perberese e jetes tuaj? dhe ne se po, cfare ju pelqen me teper te degjoni, ajo qe ju serviret? apo ajo qe ju  vete gjeni?!

----------


## MAGNOLIA

:majmun duke kercyer:  Ndersa une jam rritur me muzikenga SCORPIONSAT ,DURAN DURAN ,EUROP,MICHAEL JAKSON,etj.           POR TANI ME PELQEN SHUME MUZIKA MELANKOLIKE ose SLOW.KEMI LINDUR NE NJE VIT TE DY VELLACKO.

----------


## Asteroid

Qe muzika eshte pjese perberese e jetes ajo dihet sepse pa muzike nuk ka jete. Nuk e imagjinoj dot si do te ishte jeta ime pa muziken. Muzika eshte e lidhur ngushte me emocionet tona si ne momente te gezuara ashtu dhe ne ato te trishtuara. 

Pavaresisht se para viteve 88' ka qene pak e veshtire te degjoje muzike, une arrija te degjoja kenget e asaj kohe nga Hit Parade ne radiot italiane. Jam rritur me kenget e *Queen, Phil Collins, Elton John, The Police, UB 40, Michael Jackson, Madonna, Roxette, Scorpions, Simply Red, Peter Gabriel, Toto Cutugno*, etj, etj. Megjithese vitet kalojne dhe ritmet ndryshojne, muzika e viteve 80'- 89' (ne veçanti) dhe 90'-95' eshte e pa arritshme. 

Po te degjosh tani, te gjitha kenget pop-rock dhe dance jane kenge te viteve te mesiperme por te pershtatura me ritmet e sotme.

Mbas viteve 92' muzika ime e preferuar eshte R&B/Hip-Hop dhe ajo elektronike (Dance dhe Trance ne veçanti).

----------


## Enola

Eshte kenaqesi per mua te te jap nje vote...
nuk te njoh por shijet ne muzike i ke fantastike
pershendetje

----------


## Postmodern

Une jam nga kosova, nje shije pak sa ndryshe, kam degjuar te gjitha bendet qe nuk kan qen komerciale...tani me teper nga Radiohead, Pearl Jam, rage against the machine, Pavement ( nje band jashtzakonisht i mire, dicka si Sonic youth), ston tempel pilots, GREENDAY...e shume bende tjera te vockla...mos te harroj BUSH, bad radio....

----------


## Rokeri

Grupet qe me pelqejne me se shumti jane shume veq se do i veqoja disa prej tyre: Se pari jam rritur me muzike Rock jam nga Prishtina, si femije i kam degjuar Guns n Roses dhe i kam pasur idolla edhe pse ende i degjoj, pastaj Jim Morrison eshte idoll poashtu imi, sduhet harruar Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, U2, Black Sabath, AC DC, Pink Floyd, Aerosmith, Queen, REM, Perl Jam, Bush, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Metallica, pastaj Savatage, Queensryche, Iced Earth, Dream Theater, Gotthard, nje grup i ri nga Suedia Evergrey, pastaj etj etj.
Ende degjoj Rock Hard rock Alternative, e nuk e ndrroj me asnje lloj te muzikes tjeter, e sa i p[erket per techno trans dance eshte veqse muzike elektronike pa plan qe qdo kush mundet ta bej po ta kishte nje kompjuter te forte dhe disa programe te mira.
Derisa muzika ROCK Hard Rock Alternative eshte vet JETA.

----------


## tom

grupet e para qe me ka bere te krijoj nje ide te qarte per rrymen muzikore qe do te degjoja kon qen deep purple dhe black sabbath.tani degjoj me shume pantera (jam nje fans fanatik i tyre),pro pain ,metallica,faith no more,biohazard,fear factory,slayer,system of the down,sepultura.por vazhdoj qe te degjoj shpesh anthrax,flotsam and jetsam,ac/dc,motley crue,w.a.s.p.,motor head,alice in chains ....me pelqen te degjoj edhe psychedelic trance(goa)...

----------


## shigjetari101

bravo ju qoft tom dhe rockeri ..AC/DC  :djall me brire:  a? shume bukur. Po edhe une jam rrit duke i ndegjue Metallica, Guns n Roses, Def Leppard, ACDC, Nirana etj...edhe sot e at dite i degjoje keto grupe (rocku kurre nuk me merzitet). Por une kisha thene qe ne pergjithesi shqipet ndegjojne me shume hip pop sesa rock

----------


## Viki

Une i pelqej te gjitha.. tani jam cik e fiksuar me kenget indiane dhe arabe... Bellydancing songs...

----------


## DJTAN

cfare muzike pelqej me shume .........pak si e veshtire per mua se pelqej te gjitha rrymat e muzikes nga popullore deri tek rave dhe nga klasike deri tek black metal, prandaj te gjithe ata qe me njhohin me thone u are open mind,por me shume pelqej house dhe trance.

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Nga Shqiperia jam larguar vetem 12 vjece edhe mund te them qe ne ate kohe kam degjuar muzike shqiptare edhe te huaj bashke por ne ate moshe nuk me kane influencuar shume.Pasi jam larguar edhe kam ardhur te jetoj ne Angli kam qene e rethur me shume me R n B, Hip Hop and Garage,Reggae etc. Keto  tipe muzike me terheqin edhe degjoj shpesh here...sepse kane ritme "urbane" edhe sa here qe i degjon ndjen enden te ngrihesh e te kercesh...te une kjo gje ngre peshe shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RICO

hajt t'ja futim nje labshe ju o shqipe se na u ndryshk menja me ato kangt e huja.
eeeeeeeeeee , oeeeeeeeeee . oeeeeee
Kush te puthi, moj ne balle
  ai baba, jot i rralle
   eeeeee, oeeeeeeee,oeeeeeeeee

----------


## Enola

Eeeeeeeeeeeeee
Sonte po te pres ne leme 
hajde vetem pa te t'eme
eeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## MI CORAZON

Lagjia ime i "rriste" lulet me Moxart...(siç thote edhe Dordi1)
Une jam per muzike klasike 24/6.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Ema*

Besoj se Muzika ze nje pjese te rendesishme ne jeten e gjitheve, disa e kuptojne shume kete, disa te tjere jane disi ne erresire te impaktit qe muzika ka tek njeriu.

Personalish gjithemone kam qene njohur per te perquer shume rryma te ndryshme. Ndersa kam nje lloj love-hate relationship me Rap dhe Hip-Hop jam shume e gateshme per te degjuar muzike te mire nga cfaredo rryme tjeter. Shumica e CD-ve te mia jane Metal, New Age, Punk (jo ai qe behet tani, ai i viteve 70 si Sex Pistols ose The Ramones) Electronic, Jazz (Miles Davis yummy  :buzeqeshje:  ) etj etj.

Pastaj vdes per ato kengetaret ose bandat e vogla ose me mire pak te njohura. Greenday, Radiohead, Mae, the Bled, Cursive dhe shume shume te tjera. Gjeja me e mire per keto eshte se biletat per koncert jane reth $10 dhe mund ti shkosh ti shofesh sa here qe jane afer pa u menduar per shpenzimin.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dionea

Mund te them disa qe me pelqejne jashte mase:
Metallica,R.H.C.P,KoRn,Muse,Limpbizkit,Coldplay,Sk  in e shume te tjere qe nuk me vijne ne mendje......

----------


## ice_storm

Une muziken kam filluar ta ndjeje me te vertete kur kam degjuar
MetallicA "memory remains"
Grupet e mija te preferuara jane
deep purple, the doors , MetallicA , Korn , 
Rage againts the machine, motorhead , the union underground , 
pastaj edhe ca me te fuqishme si 
sepultura ,dimmu borggir , cradle of failth , nepalth nazareth , etc
ndersa keto te rejat :
pak por pak fare linkin park ne evanesence

Ju keshilloj te degjoni
accros the nation   nga    the union underground 
is realy great

----------


## Mirqe

Mua me pelqen lloj-lloj muzike, por me se shumti me pelqen The Cure, Blink 182, Coldplay, Placebo etj. Me pelqen shume eshe Robbie Williams.
Por edhe muzika klasike me pelqen ta degjoj shume sidomos kur jam vetem ne shtepi si p.sh Albinoni-Adagio etj.

Love Mirushe

----------


## Clauss

une ne fillim degjoja shume heavy metal. me vone degjoja shume alternative + grudge dhe tani kam nja 3-4 vjet qe degjoj shume trip-hop dhe ambient.  artistet-grupet qe kam degjuar/degjoj me shume : placebo,coldplay, mandrugada,pearl jam, moby, bjork,dj shadow, thievery corporation, mogwai, layo & bushwacka,david holmes.
* music is the answer!*

----------


## FiDeL CaStrO

Une me shum i ndegjoj  mbretrit e Rockut THE BEATELS. JON LENON,DEEP PURPLE,GANS`N ROSES AC/DC PINK F. ejt..

----------

